# HGVC Marbrisa- Questions.....



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello,

I am in the process of purchasing 8,400 HGVC points at Marbrisa and I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you might be able to help me with:

1: This is a deeded property and the seller (timeshare broker) advised that Marbrisa is an affiliate property and NOT HGVC owned - I've read conflicting information on this topic and was wondering if anyone can shed light on this.....

2: As an affiliate property, I won't automatically get my points each year, I'll get my allocated week (week 27, 4th of July). I can cancel the week 31 days in advance of the booking and cash out for my 8,400 points. Does anyone know if there's a fee associated with doing this?

3: Lastly, since this is an affiliate resort- do I still have access to the same benefits of an HGVC resale? Assuming I do as I still pay the HGVC conversion etc. but you know what they say about people who assume 

Thanks for any/ all information- I really appreciate it!


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2016)

I own Marbrisa and it is not an affiliate. Perhaps, you will have a older contract that will operate as an affiliate. I have not heard of anyone buying something like that for the past few years.

Here's how mine operates. The points automatically go into my HGVC account. If I want to reserve my owned week, I have book it through HGVC. It is fully HGVC and has all benefits associated with it.

I also own Seapointe and Grand Pacific Palisades, which are affiliates. If I want HGVC points for either of those, I have to call Grand Pacific Resorts and tell them to convert to HGVC. The points get deposited into their own HGVC account within 48 hours. From there, I call HGVC and have them move the points from the affiliate account into my main account. Then, all my points are together in the one account. If I didn't have a main account, I would just book HGVC through the affiliate accounts and would have the same benefits as any other HGVC member. 

If you are paying the $1045. in your closing for HGVC, you will have all normal HGVC benefits.


----------



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks so much for the quick response- I appreciate it!

One other quick question - as a resale owner do we get access to the "HGVC Open Season"- reduced cash rates for stays at HGVC properties? We're wanting to use the points for a few smaller stays at various HGVC properties and would like to supplement with the reduced cash rates if we need to.

Is this anything that your or other forum members have done before?

Lastly- will we get access to the HGVC website to book/ view points etc.?


Thanks!


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2016)

You might want to check on one other thing.

If it is an older Marbrisa contract, it might include day use. Resorts sold under Grand Pacific typically have that.

Once HGVC took over, newer sales did not include that privilege.


----------



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

OK, showing my ignorance here but what is "day use"?


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> One other quick question - as a resale owner do we get access to the "HGVC Open Season"- reduced cash rates for stays at HGVC properties? We're wanting to use the points for a few smaller stays at various HGVC properties and would like to supplement with the reduced cash rates if we need to.
> 
> Is this anything that your or other forum members have done before?
> 
> Lastly- will we get access to the HGVC website to book/ view points etc.?



Yes. You will have access to everything that every other HGVC has. Open season, RCI portal, club reservations, guest reservations, cruises, RVs, whatever else is out there. 

Just be prepared that there are fees for everything that you do, other than booking your exact owned week. You can do everything in HGVC and you will pay for that.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> OK, showing my ignorance here but what is "day use"?



Day Use is the ability to use the facilities such as a pool, clubhouse etc even when your not staying there.

Its a nice add on if you live somewhat nearby,  looks like your based in Chicago, so may be less useful....


----------



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Gotcha, thanks......

One last question- conversion of HGVC points to HHonors points....assuming this can also be done even with resale ownership (of course with a conversion fee)...even with an affiliate resort?


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> Gotcha, thanks......
> 
> One last question- conversion of HGVC points to HHonors points....assuming this can also be done even with resale ownership (of course with a conversion fee)...even with an affiliate resort?



Yes, it can. There are additional steps. The value is very bad and is worse if you don't do it the year before the points are awarded.

Since it seems like you are looking a points package and not really Marbrisa as a home resort, you may want to look around a little more. The MFs for Marbrisa are very high. You can get save a few hundred every year if you buy at another location.


----------



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Presley-

You're absolutely right! I'm looking to maximize points and minimize maintenance fees (aren't we all LOL) and don't really have a preference for home location.

My goal is to break the points into small 3-4 night stays at various HGVC resorts throughout the year. I have flexibility in booking and don't need to book months in advance.

The timeshare broker that I'm working through did advise the Marbrisa is a highly sought after property and that week 27 (platinum) is the best way to go.

What I don't understand that if a point is a point is a point, what difference does it make what week I'm deeded? If I'm correct (and please let me know if I'm not), then 8,400 points  holds the same value at ANY HGVC resort, understanding that depending on time of year it will cost more points for the reservation (Platinum, Gold, Silver etc.).

I'm really struggling with this  as for all accounts it seems that $7500 is a fair price for the 8,400 points.....BUT you are correct that maintenance fees are high at around $1500 a year.......


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> Hi Presley-
> 
> You're absolutely right! I'm looking to maximize points and minimize maintenance fees (aren't we all LOL) and don't really have a preference for home location.
> 
> ...


Points are points. If you ever want to stay in your owned unit, that is a high demand week. If you don't want to book the home week, you'll be using club points and club reservations. There's no reason to own a high demand week unless you plan on renting it out. 

Compare the cost of MFs for different locations with the same/similar amount of points. The older properties in las Vegas, Orlando and King's Land are worth looking at. If the buy in is higher, factor in the cost of the MFs over 10 years or so. 

A number of people here have bought Bay Club on Ebay for a few hundred dollars, then called Bay Club and converted to HGVC for some cheap amount like $500. (I could be wrong, but way cheaper than Marbrisa). You could probably search the forum here to find out how they do that. The MFs might be higher than Marbrisa, but the buy in would be much lower. Again, you need to do that math on owning for 10 years or so.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> Hi Presley-
> 
> 
> What I don't understand that if a point is a point is a point, what difference does it make what week I'm deeded? If I'm correct (and please let me know if I'm not), then 8,400 points  holds the same value at ANY HGVC resort, understanding that depending on time of year it will cost more points for the reservation (Platinum, Gold, Silver etc.).
> ...



While its true points are points... the issue is the MF for a given resort is same for Silver, Gold and Platinum..  So if you purchased a Silver week at Marbrisa you would still pay $1500 per year in MF, but get a lot fewer points... that is the advantage of Platinum, most points for a given MF..

If your looking to trade around a lot you might want to check into some of the Vegas locations, as they have lower MF than the other regions,  particularly the Boulevard, aka Los Vegas Strip location..


----------



## just_jenny01 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I actually think I'm going to stick with Marbrisa as I really like the resort and it does seem to have good rental potential in the event that I choose not to use my points. I love the Open Season option for cash stays etc.- I'm guessing I could event rent out the timeshare and then just do cash stays at other resort if I wanted to.

I really appreciate all the feedback and info, and will keep digging through all the related posts for HGVC


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 12, 2016)

If you ever want to stay in Carlsbad in the summer, having a fixed week is a good idea. The nice thing about Mar brisa is that it puts you in Grand Pacific's system as well which offers a lot of nice bonus weeks.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 12, 2016)

just_jenny01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of purchasing 8,400 HGVC points at Marbrisa and I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you might be able to help me with:
> 
> ...



I bought HGVC Marbrisa resale and it was an affiliate but now a "full" HGVC property (including the older deeds). My resale week was pre-HGVC and it came with points. I have a floating week so there is no need for me to cancel my week to get HGVC points. I get it automatically just like my HGVC Orlando points.

I think having the fixed week automatically reserved with option to cancel for HGVC points is great. You don't need to worry about remembering to book that high demand week within home season period. I own at a SW FL affiliate that works the same way and there is no fee to cancel your reservation to opt into points.

The only difference I see between Marbrisa and my Orlando points is I have to pay maintenance fee with Grand Pacific's financial company (versus on the HGVC website). 

Owning Marbrisa is great- you get HGVC and GPX benefits


----------



## hptravel01 (Jun 29, 2021)

I seem to still be confused about the difference between Grand Pacific Marbrisa and HGV Marbrisa deeds. I am looking at an older fix week deed to purchase and all information only mentioned Grand Pacific Marbrisa (including the day uses language). Would this have HGVC point options or no?


----------



## jyt (Jun 30, 2021)

hptravel01 said:


> I seem to still be confused about the difference between Grand Pacific Marbrisa and HGV Marbrisa deeds. I am looking at an older fix week deed to purchase and all information only mentioned Grand Pacific Marbrisa (including the day uses language). Would this have HGVC point options or no?



HGVC took ownership of Marbrisa sales and deeds from GPR shortly after Marbrisa opened 

My understanding is that the (very rare) Grand Pacific Marbrisa deeds are managed by Grand Pacific Resorts. Since they are an affiliate, You need to tell GPR each year if you want the fixed week or to convert to HGVC points. You can sign up for automatic HGVC point deposit option as well.

I use the automatic option for my Grand Pacific Palisades deeds.
As someone else mentioned, GPR deed’s 
maintenance fees are paid through GPR’s finance company (Advfinco I believe). 

Very happy with GPR and HGVC for the past decade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 30, 2021)

hptravel01 said:


> I seem to still be confused about the difference between Grand Pacific Marbrisa and HGV Marbrisa deeds. I am looking at an older fix week deed to purchase and all information only mentioned Grand Pacific Marbrisa (including the day uses language). Would this have HGVC point options or no?



There still might be GP deeds that are not enrolled with HGV, so make sure if that is what you want. If its not specified you probably wont get HGV points.

There have been reports of HGV enrolled transfer on resale, or HGV requiring a purchase to enroll a GP only deed. I’m not sure what the current policy is, only the HGV sales office would know for sure. There used to be a GP resale office and they could sell HGV enrolled resales but I think that was stopped.

I had a GP deed over 8 years ago and at the time HGV sales would enroll it with a new developer purchase.  I gave it away here in TUG Marketplace instead.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jun 30, 2021)

Seaport104 said:


> I bought HGVC Marbrisa resale and it was an affiliate but now a "full" HGVC property (including the older deeds). My resale week was pre-HGVC and it came with points. I have a floating week so there is no need for me to cancel my week to get HGVC points. I get it automatically just like my HGVC Orlando points.
> 
> I think having the fixed week automatically reserved with option to cancel for HGVC points is great. You don't need to worry about remembering to book that high demand week within home season period. I own at a SW FL affiliate that works the same way and there is no fee to cancel your reservation to opt into points.
> 
> ...


What are GPX benefits? I only see downsides, namely the many unwanted emails they send me.


----------



## Jodi0415 (Jul 15, 2021)

just_jenny01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of purchasing 8,400 HGVC points at Marbrisa and I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you might be able to help me with:
> 
> ...


I have not been tuned as of late. But I have something similar at Coylumbridge in Scotland. My week is automatically reserved. I cancel the reservation for the points. There has never been a fee associated with this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 22, 2021)

GPX benefits generally include day use at your owned resort and an inexpensive ability to use other GP resorts for cash.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2022)

JohnPaul said:


> GPX benefits generally include day use at your owned resort and an inexpensive ability to use other GP resorts for cash.


Are other GP units nice? The emails tout one week stays for $399 and so on.


----------

